# very sad to me



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

I found out today ,, a good customer of mine ,, lost everything he had ,, including his rv ,, it was an older vintage tt ,, that i did alot of work to ,, to make it almost original ,, but with some  modern touches ,, but that is not really important ,, the fact is ,, he lost most of his house ,, and such ,, i have tried to get intouch with him ,, and his wife ,, but i can't ,, but i understand ,, i found about Mr Bradbury in the news ,, and i am gonna do what i can to help him and his family out ,, i feel for them ,, i am in no means just saying this cause i seen the article in the paper ,, NOT AT ALL ,, i know him and his family ,, personally ,, and he wanted to refurbish an old tt he got ,, and i did ,, was real nice too ,, he even added some touches to it ,, and i am sorry if i make anyone mad about this ,, i just thought i would post it ,, since it does relate (kinda ) to rving  ,, btw here is the article ,, 

http://www.thedailytimes.com/


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 4, 2010)

RE: very sad to me





> 730 - 9/3/2010  10:07 PM  I found out today ,, a good customer of mine ,, lost everything he had ,, including his rv ,, it was an older vintage tt ,, that i did alot of work to ,, to make it almost original ,, but with some  modern touches ,, but that is not really important ,, the fact is ,, he lost most of his house ,, and such ,, i have tried to get intouch with him ,, and his wife ,, but i can't ,, but i understand ,, i found about Mr Bradbury in the news ,, and i am gonna do what i can to help him and his family out ,, i feel for them ,, i am in no means just saying this cause i seen the article in the paper ,, NOT AT ALL ,, i know him and his family ,, personally ,, and he wanted to refurbish an old tt he got ,, and i did ,, was real nice too ,, he even added some touches to it ,, and i am sorry if i make anyone mad about this ,, i just thought i would post it ,, since it does relate (kinda ) to rving  ,, btw here is the article ,, http://www.thedailytimes.com/article/20100903/NEWS/309049999/





Very sad. I know they are probably really shook up about the dog dying. Do they know where the fire started? Thank God they got out. Things can always be replaced but human life can't.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

RE: very sad to me

Janeen ,, i really don't know where the fire started ,, but from what i know being on a FD ,, and an arson investigator ,, from the pics in the article ,, looks pretty much like it started in the garage area ,, due to the heavy damage and such ,, but the cause is under invetigation ,, from what i was told from a few friends i have that fought that fire ,, but as u said ,, the good part is ,, "they" got out alive ,, and also ,, as u said ,, stuff can be replaced ,, well some can ,, but I know Bobby ,, and he will bounce back ,, but i bet he had planned on being out this weekend ,, too ,, in the tt ,, but i guess in away it was better ,, for him that he was home at the time ,, imo


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

RE: very sad to me

To all , i sent the wrong link ,, But Janeen got it right ,,, 
 :approve:    
here it is 
http://www.thedailytimes.com/article/20100904/NEWS/309049979/-1/news


----------

